# so today i mixed enough water to do 2-3 water changes



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

pretty much every friday is water change day so once a week so this could turn out to be a pain in the butt










its tricky getting the mix right on such a small amount :bigsmile:


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

On a smaller tank it can be hard to mix saltwater.... I use a tank to store newly made saltwater as I've found through experience a 25g takes up less space than a garbage can, especially when the garbage can is in the middle of your living room.... And to boot you think your gonna do a water change on Monday, but then get busy doing something else so you push it to Tuesday, but then Tuesday you have something else to do and before you realize it a week has gone by and the garbage can is still in the living room....

That happened to me too much in the past and now I have it premade and sealed, ready to go whenever I feel the need to do water changes.

It would be easier for you to premake a 5g bucket of saltwater then you would have enough to do 2 months of water change, just premix the water with salt to the salinity you want, then seal it with a lid. Every time you need to do a waterchange put a powerhead in it for a minute to mix any settling and away you go!


----------



## Gmgq (Jan 23, 2011)

Haha, that's exactly what happened with me! I've had this 70L Rubbermaid Brute next to my tank forever, and I did a water change MAYBE once a month.

So now I have a 10gal water change tank under my new frag tank.



tang daddy said:


> On a smaller tank it can be hard to mix saltwater.... I use a tank to store newly made saltwater as I've found through experience a 25g takes up less space than a garbage can, especially when the garbage can is in the middle of your living room.... And to boot you think your gonna do a water change on Monday, but then get busy doing something else so you push it to Tuesday, but then Tuesday you have something else to do and before you realize it a week has gone by and the garbage can is still in the living room....
> 
> That happened to me too much in the past and now I have it premade and sealed, ready to go whenever I feel the need to do water changes.
> 
> It would be easier for you to premake a 5g bucket of saltwater then you would have enough to do 2 months of water change, just premix the water with salt to the salinity you want, then seal it with a lid. Every time you need to do a waterchange put a powerhead in it for a minute to mix any settling and away you go!


----------

